# ‼️EMERGENCY‼️ Mouldy umbilical cord and swollen stomach - newly hatched baby (shrink wrapped)



## EmJayne7 (Jun 10, 2021)

HELP!
2 of my ducklings were struggling to hatch 36 hours after external pipping so I had a quick inspection. Both were stuck and unable to move as their legs were wrapped across their necks. I carefully helped both out of their shells making sure not to rip any blood vessels left (there were none, and no yolk either), and one of them has a white gunky umbilicus, and the other also has this (less severe) and a gunky eye too. Both are fighting and moving about, very strong little things! But wondering what to do? Do I bathe the umbilicus?
Please help!
TIA


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have any antibacterial washes in Germany? It's something you can get in the pharmacy. I always kept Betadine around for myself and critters. Or something like Hibiclens. 

I don't think it's mold. It's possible it's feces. You can wipe it off. The one with the gunky eye can be rinsed with saline. I used saline for contact lenses since it was easier to get.

Nice save, btw.


----------



## EmJayne7 (Jun 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Do you have any antibacterial washes in Germany? It's something you can get in the pharmacy. I always kept Betadine around for myself and critters. Or something like Hibiclens.
> 
> I don't think it's mold. It's possible it's feces. You can wipe it off. The one with the gunky eye can be rinsed with saline. I used saline for contact lenses since it was easier to get.
> 
> Nice save, btw.


I’m in the UK, and I’m a student vet nurse so used my initiative and diluted some hibiscrub for the umbilical cords, and saline flush for the eye 😂 work mode took over! ☺ Both under the hair dryer now warming up and drying off and fighting hard!!!
They both have slightly bent necks? Will this correct itself? Or is it something that will need to be intervened?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, I'm getting confused on who is where nowadays. 

I would gently massage their necks. It will help get the bend out if it's not a physical defect.

That worked really well for having the items on hand.


----------



## EmJayne7 (Jun 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sorry, I'm getting confused on who is where nowadays.
> 
> I would gently massage their necks. It will help get the bend out if it's not a physical defect.
> 
> That worked really well for having the items on hand.


When they relax the neck is easily straightened! I think it’s just because they were stuck in the same position for too long, poor things! I’ll give them a massage! I think one may be premmie too because it’s half the size of the other 🥺 will it need any extra nutrition at all? All the yolks were absorbed though so I don’t know if it will need supplementing?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Size might be parentage. I'm not a duck person. Things like what you went through with the hatch is pretty universal so I had no issues tossing out ideas. I know ducks, especially ducklings, have different nutrition needs from other birds. 

If we can get @danathome and @Poultry Judge to weigh in, they're both duck people. They'll be alerted to me mentioning them so one should pop in at some point. 

I've got a quail baby running around with its head on its shoulder. I bought them and never noticed his issues until I got them home. I try to catch him and massage, which same thing, his neck straightens easily but then it goes right back. Now he's about three weeks old. He does all the same quail baby things as the others so I guess he'll be OK.


----------



## EmJayne7 (Jun 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Size might be parentage. I'm not a duck person. Things like what you went through with the hatch is pretty universal so I had no issues tossing out ideas. I know ducks, especially ducklings, have different nutrition needs from other birds.
> 
> If we can get @danathome and @Poultry Judge to weigh in, they're both duck people. They'll be alerted to me mentioning them so one should pop in at some point.
> 
> I've got a quail baby running around with its head on its shoulder. I bought them and never noticed his issues until I got them home. I try to catch him and massage, which same thing, his neck straightens easily but then it goes right back. Now he's about three weeks old. He does all the same quail baby things as the others so I guess he'll be OK.


Fingers crossed these lil’ babas continue to improve! Very very bright and feisty at the moment! 😂 currently fluffing each others feathers on my chest in a towel to keep them warm and out of the way of the other 9 ducklings and 6 chicks in my brooder until they’re a bit stronger! 🥺


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can think of worse things to do to relax. Baby ducklings are just the best.


----------



## EmJayne7 (Jun 10, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I can think of worse things to do to relax. Baby ducklings are just the best.


So cute! And snuggly ☺


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just picked up my crook neck, this time I could feel a defect in its neck right at the base of the skull to the left side. 

But massage must feel good to it because it settles immediately when I start rubbing. I guess I need to do it more often.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

EmJayne7 said:


> HELP!
> 2 of my ducklings were struggling to hatch 36 hours after external pipping so I had a quick inspection. Both were stuck and unable to move as their legs were wrapped across their necks. I carefully helped both out of their shells making sure not to rip any blood vessels left (there were none, and no yolk either), and one of them has a white gunky umbilicus, and the other also has this (less severe) and a gunky eye too. Both are fighting and moving about, very strong little things! But wondering what to do? Do I bathe the umbilicus?
> Please help!
> TIA
> View attachment 41007


How are they doing? Are they making noise?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

EmJayne7 said:


> HELP!
> 2 of my ducklings were struggling to hatch 36 hours after external pipping so I had a quick inspection. Both were stuck and unable to move as their legs were wrapped across their necks. I carefully helped both out of their shells making sure not to rip any blood vessels left (there were none, and no yolk either), and one of them has a white gunky umbilicus, and the other also has this (less severe) and a gunky eye too. Both are fighting and moving about, very strong little things! But wondering what to do? Do I bathe the umbilicus?
> Please help!
> TIA
> View attachment 41007


This looks pretty normal to me. Many of my ducklings, poults too, hatch with the whitish gunk and poo around the umbilicus and vent. They have all grown to become beautiful ducks and turkeys. I feed my ducklings a mixture of dried mealworms, game bird mash, and hard boiled egg. The growth rate is fast on this diet.


----------



## EmJayne7 (Jun 10, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> How are they doing? Are they making noise?


They’re up and about and in the brooder with clean bedding with all their pals now! Only difference is their necks are a little bit bent but hopefully that should ease when they get stretched out


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

EmJayne7 said:


> They’re up and about and in the brooder with clean bedding with all their pals now! Only difference is their necks are a little bit bent but hopefully that should ease when they get stretched out


Yes, it will! Glad to hear they are doing better! Yeah in the picture they looked fine and stuff.


----------



## EmJayne7 (Jun 10, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yes, it will! Glad to hear they are doing better! Yeah in the picture they looked fine and stuff.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

EmJayne7 said:


> View attachment 41013


Soooo cute!!! I just had one hatch late this morning. What breed is yours??


----------



## EmJayne7 (Jun 10, 2021)

All of mine are Indian runners ☺ Had a very sad death from hypothermia/aspiration pneumonia (I think) just now though  one of the healthy ones, which was fine earlier then when I checked before bed was curled in a corner not breathing 🥺 picked it up and lots of water came from it’s mouth 💔


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

EmJayne7 said:


> All of mine are Indian runners  Had a very sad death from hypothermia/aspiration pneumonia (I think) just now though  one of the healthy ones, which was fine earlier then when I checked before bed was curled in a corner not breathing 🥺 picked it up and lots of water came from it’s mouth


Oh no!! I’m sorry. Have you had Indian Runners before? I’ve got 22 pure Indian Runners and 3-4 mixes.


----------



## EmJayne7 (Jun 10, 2021)

I haven’t no! My first time! 11 out of 16 hatched so roughly 70% hatch rate which is decent!! Got 10 left now though 😔


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

EmJayne7 said:


> I haven’t no! My first time! 11 out of 16 hatched so roughly 70% hatch rate which is decent!! Got 10 left now though


You will live them!!! They are such a interesting duck to own and are pretty friendly. They also make good moms. Your hatch rate isn’t bad at all. I’m sorry about the one....it’s never easy.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> This looks pretty normal to me. Many of my ducklings, poults too, hatch with the whitish gunk and poo around the umbilicus and vent. They have all grown to become beautiful ducks and turkeys. I feed my ducklings a mixture of dried mealworms, game bird mash, and hard boiled egg. The growth rate is fast on this diet.


I thought it looked normal to..


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Legs and necks need to be addressed in the first 24 hours, so keep massaging those little guys and make sure they are socializing with their peers.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

How are they doing today EmJayne7?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> How are they doing today EmJayne7?


*X2*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> How are they doing today EmJayne7?


In your profile picture is that the duck you were trying to sex? If it is it really grew and got big I'm surprised😮.. But I do know ducks grow SO fast.. Also if it is it, I still think it's a hen.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> In your profile picture is that the duck you were trying to sex? If it is it really grew and got big I'm surprised.. But I do know ducks grow SO fast.. Also if it is it, I still think it's a hen.


Yes, it is! I see why people think it’s a hen but the white patch one it’s throat is like the males.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Yes, it is! I see why people think it’s a hen but the white patch one it’s throat is like the males.


Wow, it's really pretty!💙


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, it's really pretty!


Thank you! 


Here’s the actual ducks. Can you see the difference?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Here’s the actual ducks. Can you see the difference?
> View attachment 41014


Wow! Yes I can.. Are those wood ducks?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also, like the new profile picture! 😊


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow! Yes I can.. Are those wood ducks?


Yes, they are! So that’s why I think it’s a male. Also, his eyes are turning reddish.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Also, like the new profile picture!


Thank you!!!


----------

